
MindMup is now open source - samuraijs
http://blog.mindmup.com/2013/01/mindmup-is-now-opensource.html
======
est
Can anyone explain to me why most mind map apps are of tree structures, but
not graph structure?

In my personal process of thinking most ideas pop up as nodes then nodes are
interconnected as a graph.

I tried to use one of these tree mindmap apps, some ideas morphs into another
leaf on another subtree but I can not connect them visually, this irritates me
a lot.

~~~
swdunlop
An acyclic graph (or a tree structure) enables certain automatic layout
algorithms. These algorithms are predictable by the user and are less
distracting -- the key goal of any mindmap software is to not distract.

There's probably a semantic element of a hierarchy of ideas, too, but I am
only equipped to comment on the math and not the psychology. :)

~~~
est
Yes a directed acyclic graph would help a lot.

But there isn't any mind map apps support that. (Not that I know of)

I now use yEd and OmniGraffle from time to time

~~~
swdunlop
I use OmniGraffle when a mac is handy; thanks for the reference to yEd, I
hadn't seen that one before.

------
ghc
That's pretty cool. After playing around with this some, I'm glad that I won't
just get to use it, but that I'll also get the chance to learn something from
the code. I don't believe I've ever seen such nicely routed auto-updating
paths before in Javascript.

~~~
gojko
Thanks. We still need to clean up the code a bit, and should be publishing
more docs on how the thing is structured this week, so keep your eye on our
github repo.

~~~
sharmajai
Great work! A suggestion: to make the text searchable using Ctrl-f, please
render the maps using SVG instead of canvas. For a big mind map this is
indispensable.

~~~
gojko
is search the only thing that would be better with SVG?

we opted for canvas as it gives us better visualisation capabilities in the
future. we could easily provide searching with canvas by overriding ctrl+f.

~~~
sharmajai
I haven't tested this but I think search engines should automatically be able
to index SVGs, thus making the public maps Googlable.

In general I like SVG because it doesn't try to hide the data it's displaying,
unlike flash/canvas. Although I now remember seeing a hybrid div/canvas
implementation which buys you best of both worlds albeit at some added
complexity.

------
neya
Hats off for open-sourcing this, especially under the MIT license, could make
a great add-on for an Saas app!

------
eterpstra
Thank you for this. I see this as a perfect companion to Freemind. Sometimes I
want to jot stuff down, and firing up freemind is too cumbersome, or I'm on my
laptop and haven't sync'd recently. I've been using Evernote for this purpose,
and it's just not quite as graceful as a mindmap.

For getting ideas out quickly, and sharing mindmaps without installing
software or paying for an one of the (many) web-based services, this looks
pretty ideal.

Also, +1 for folding.

~~~
gojko
Yes, that's why we built it as well. The basic use case is knocking up maps
quickly during a meeting. Please vote for folding on the site if it's
important, we aim to invest as much as we can on working on the top voted
feature group.

------
Alex3917
I don't see this as being useful unless it share's FreeMind's 'strong emphasis
on folding'. Otherwise it's basically like a text editor that doesn't let you
create documents longer than one page.

I also probably wouldn't consider using it until at a minimum the data is
exportable and the data format is future proof.

~~~
gojko
export to freemind is done, will go live tomorrow. folding is also in the
plan. you can make it go live earlier by \- voting directly on
<http://www.mindmup.com/#vote> \- or forking on github and submitting a patch
:)

------
swdunlop
Great work on keeping the interface concise, consistent and keyboard friendly.
Overcomplex UI has kept me from using mindmap tools in the past, since the
tool becomes a distraction.

A "yank" and "place" for nodes would be a nice feature, as I still have to
reach for the mouse when rearranging. "Yank" should mark the currently
"yanked" node with an different style, and "Place" should take the "yanked"
node and set its parent to the currently selected node.

------
visarga
This has many features similar to MindNode, but I miss the ability to drag and
drop a subtree. Out of all the online mind mapping apps I've seen this one is
the best.

~~~
samuraijs
You should be able to do this (you can't however drop a subtree to a node
that's in the subtree itself)

------
patrickdavey
Is there a plan to make it work offline _without_ needing S3? i.e maps are
saved to the local hard disk? Great work though - looks awesome.

~~~
gojko
we could probably make it work offline as a chrome app, not sure if offline
work with all browsers is a viable option. would chrome app be good enough for
you?

~~~
brownegg
Can't answer for OP, but for this new user, a Chrome app would be dandy.

------
foxylad
Wow! Simple but effective. I can't test multi-user right now, but assuming
that works I'd love to see this in Google Apps.

------
nshankar
We need to think beyond mind maps. Not everyone is able to understand it.

